# How do you feed your dogs?



## jezzdobbel8610 (May 27, 2012)

How do you feed your dogs? do you feed them one type of meat per meal, like chicken one meal, then beef the next then turkey the next or do you mix them all up. How about organs? do you give them to them every day or once a week or what? Just curious everybody's feeding methods. 

Shylo is about 100lbs, he's a GSD, a big one that is lol, so would it be better to just give it to him everyday, or twice a week? he would be getting maybe 1.75lbs of organ a week. I'm just curious, I haven't started him on anything, and I know to start him on chicken first. I would like to get started soon, but have to do soome prepping first, i.e. get a freezer, find a place for freezer, then find meats lol. But i'm curious everybody's method of feeding their pups.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

My dogs have pretty much transitioned to most proteins and their meals are always a poo poo platter of animal parts. I use chicken mostly for the bone so chicken is usually always a part of the meal along with venison or beef or pork (just depends on what I have). I used to give organ everyday but now I give larger pieces every third day or so. I always forget to defrost some so the everyday thing wasn't working for me. 2-3 times a week seems to be going well. Everyone has their own way of doing this, I am noticing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I try to do a little organ once a day. Reason being that my little darling here will not eat it willingly, so it's a lot easier to pop a little bit down her throat once a day, that a hell of a lot down her throat once a week.
I give her generally, one protein a meal. That's only because she isn't that big, so she gets a bit under a lb a day, split into 2 meals for the most part. I just put my hand in the freezer, and what comes out is what she eats. (I'm not the most organised person on earth). If there's not enough in the bag, then she might have 2 proteins in one meal. Just whatever!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we started out feeding one protein at a time but they get their organs daily.

they are smaller dogs.

now that they have fully transitioned they get a mix of proteins.

for example, tonight they had duck neck, wagyu beef trim, lamb trim, rabbit organs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

After we transitioned successfully through the protiens, I started mixing it up. 

Bonier pieces with rich red meat or heart, lots of bone with organs. They normally get a mixture of 2 - 4 protiens.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, mine varies a bit depending on what I remember to defrost. Dobby isn't a huge fan of organs, so what I've started doing lately, and is working, is usually twice a week, he gets organs mixed with an egg and his coconut oil before his regular meal - otherwise he leaves them in the bowl and eats everything else out. So, if he gets that first when he's hungry, he eats it, and then I give him something bony usually afterwards (chicken feet, necks, whatever's in the freezer/defrosted that needs to be used). He usually only gets one or two types of meat per meal on non-organ days, mostly because he's little and eats such small amounts, if I were to give him a variety if proteins in one meal, they would be very small pieces. So, his variety is more over time. So far, it's working for us. But, I'm picking up tripe tomorrow (YAY), so once I get him used to that, he'll probably get a little bit with most meals, or a few tripe only meals a week, whatever ends up working better. I'm still sort of winging it, and figuring it out as I go =)


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

My boy gets a mix: tonight for instance he will get a boneless meal of horsemeat, beef scraps (from a casserole we made), green tripe, sardines and an egg.

I give mine a small piece of liver or kidney once or twice a week. I freeze them in small pieces separately.

He often has a piece of bone-in chicken for breakfast.
My dog eats twice a day, greyhound 6 years old, about 77lbs - he's a skinny bugger!


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

My pack is fully transitioned and have been eating raw for a year and a half. Right now, they eat whole prey each week. They will get a chicken that will last them all week. Then they get a rabbit they will last them most of the week and on the day they run out they'll get pork/beef heart or trim. They will get a whole quail one week with pork/beef trim and heart the rest of the week. I throw in an egg or two a week usually. They eat each day until they're full, which is usually the same amount I'd offer when measuring. I have three dogs -- 3 y/o and two 1 1/2 yr olds. They usually spend between 1-3 hours eating their meals a day, but they have to work at them since it's a whole animal.

Before we did whole prey, they got mixed meals, they got the same thing in one meal, and they got organs 2-3 times a week. There's no set schedule around here, but now that they eat whole prey, it's nice because I don't have to worry about anything other than throwing the animal down each day! I think once transitioned, it's fine to mix proteins and such.


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

Chicken and beef during the week,,fish on sat or sun..beef liver 2-3 times a week as a snack. Vitamins and fish oil 4-6 times a week.


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Newer to raw feeding. We are feeding them bone in chicken with some short ribs for now. 27 day in with my 2 dogs. They are doing much better on raw.
I did the bone in chicken for almost 3 weeks. 2 leg quarters per dog 2 times a day with skin on. No poop issues.

We feed at different times. No bile pukes.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My dogs eat every protein (except meats they have allergies to), I have given 4 proteins in one meals before. I pretty much give what I have. I feed my shar-pei only red meat and a little turkey, she's allergic to chicken. My chihuahua Audrey Lyn gets everything but mainly red meats because she needs rich meats to keep weight on. Sophia my other chihuahua gets mainly everything except pork because she has an allergy to it. I feed organ meats 2ce a week with a boney meal. Like for example. Avery, my pei, will get pork neck bone and beef liver. My chihuahuas will get a deer rib and chicken liver. Or something like that. I tried to feed a lot of variety, chicken, turkey, rabbit, pork, beef, venison, and elk. I've tried dove but they didn't like it. And I'll get mutton from time to time, its the most expensive meat I buy at $4 per pound. I haven't found a good fish source here so just feed salmon oil as a supplemtent. A typical meal for my shar-pei might be 2 deer ribs, a chunk of elk meat, and a slice of beef. Or a hunk of pork neck, elk meat chunk, and some ground turkey and an egg. My chihuahuas might get a chicken wing, elk chunk, and beef slice. Or Deer rib, chicken chunk, and beef slice. Just to give you ideas of how a meal might be for my dogs.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

currently my boy eats beef, pork, turkey, chicken and lamb, he gets beef heart with almost every meal, he gets more rich meats than most dogs I would say because he just needs it to maintain even though he is lazy but he gets bone with almost every meal also. I am getting hopefully rabbits this next weekend (found them for 7$ a rabbit from a guy and he weighed them, has 4 that are right at 4 pounds each )


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ours usually eat one protein at a time, but I do sometime give two at a time. I have been feeding raw for three years now so mine are fully transitioned to all the proteins.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I feed twice daily. A smaller AM meal and a larger PM meal. They typically get more than one protein/cut per PM meal.

We do bone every other day, typically in the form of a large chicken leg quarter. 

They get organs every meal. One evening it will be 3-4 oz of liver, the next it will be 3-4 oz kidney/spleen/pancreas, liver the next, so on and so forth.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

We feed whatever we have. If the hunk of beef isn't big enough to make up their whole meal we will grab a fish or some pork or whatever. If we have a big chunk of something to make up a whole meal I feed that since I would rather them work at one big piece than have multiple small pieces that are easier to eat. 

Dude gets mostly poultry because he seems to be really sensitive to red meats and gets cannon butt easily. When we have pork he gets most of it because he does best with pork out of all the red meats. when we give him beef or elk or whatever it has a ton of bone in it. Buck, on the other hand, gets mostly beef heart because he drops weight on poultry. He isn't allergic to it but he does much better on red meats with rich beef heart being most of it. Dude also needs closer to 30% bone every day whereas Buck can eat nothing but beef heart for days and not get cannon butt. He recently ate a tennis ball and was on strictly boneless for over two weeks and never once got cannon butt.

For organs we feed smaller portions multiple times a week to one dog and twice a week to the other. Buck can handle the richer meats and can eat larger amounts of organ at a time but Dude has a sensitive stomach and has to have smaller amounts or he gets major cannon butt.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Mine get 2 meals per day because they are puppies still - Lola will be 1 on Friday and Buster is 7 months old. They usually get one protein in the morning and 1 or 2 proteins at dinner time. I am making Lola's morning meal really small - about 10% of her daily total just so she can eat with Buster. Once Buster turns 1 I will go to 1x per day. I try to feed bigger pieces but sometimes I have odds and ends left over that make up the meal. I feed organs 4x per week alternating between liver and kidney. Right now mine are eating mostly beef because I have a lot of it in the freezer. Lola gets a bone in meal 2x per week and Buster 2-3x per week depending on poop. Neither of mine require a lot of bone or they get sandy stools.


----------



## angelbears (Jun 9, 2011)

We have transitioned here also. So, they get whatever, whenever. Except with the organs. My big boy is 160 pounds, which means over 2 pounds of organ a week. I found if I try to add a little each day it would never add up to enough. So, weekend meals are organ and eggs. That way I know for sure he is getting enough.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i rarely do one type of meat at once any more, mainly just do to the fact that whatever pieces fit into th e bags is what goes in them becuase i sort it out all at once.
if ive got 2 chicken wings and some beef or pork ribs then i may stuff some boneless beef or chicken or turkey around the big hunks to fill the baggy.

as for organs, he gets them about 4 days a week.


----------



## Steph (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine get a very very small meal in the am (like an egg or a can of sardines) and a big meal in the PM. We have lots of packaged venison so I'll usually grab a pack and defrost it and weigh it out and feed. If it's not venison, it's a chicken quarter or a steak or something. Everything i weighed out though because my OEB gets chunky very quickly. Then at the end of the week, I throw together a bunch of the scraps, weigh it out, and feed it. I don't have a system for feeding organ. I feed liver for breakfast a couple times a week so that's their organ for the most part.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

We feed once a day. 

Annie eats mostly boneless and gets quite a bit of heart, turkey or chicken breast. 
Tucker gets chicken quarters with a piece of heart most days. Some days its ribs and heart.
Nalah is still on chicken/turkey and has only been getting small bits of heart, but its all still fed at one time. 

Thats the great thing about franken prey! Just a bit of everything makes a meal (once transitioned)


----------

